

Easier Backbone form views with Backtastic - cdmwebs
http://blog.gaslight.co/post/33428085451/easier-backbone-form-views-with-backtastic

======
skylan_q
Interesting piece, but the coffeescript is a barrier for me as I haven't
learned it yet. :(

~~~
bsmith
Same, except I don't plan to learn coffeescript, anyway. As a full-stack
developer, I can't see the benefit of learning yet another 'language' if I can
just write JavaScript. I have enough syntax rules to remember as it is.

